

Ask HN: Any list where web developers can find development contests? - Jax

Is there any site or webpage that lists contests for web developers? I found a list of mashup contests at http://programmableweb.com/contests but most contests  listed are 'US residents only' (which i found when reading the rules of contests) and there are only a few listed. Does anyone know any better list (that is updated often)?
======
antiform
99 Designs [<http://99designs.com/>]

~~~
Jax
Wow! A whole list of web design contests. Thats a nice site.

But I am not so good at shaping stuff. I am more comfortable with straight
lines, circles and other definite shapes. So I just manage to design. I love
the backend job more :)

Do you know any webpage that lists more of 'development' kind of contests?

------
JimEngland
The Weatherbug API contest is open to international entries, you should check
that one out. The link was on ProgrammableWeb. I think I'm going to code up an
entry this weekend after reading this post!

------
rokhayakebe
Daylife.com is running an API contest

~~~
Jax
Yeah! I am actually working on my mashup for the contest :)

Its only after that I have started searching for more contests.

For others: Daylife is conducting a very interesting contest. Its about using
news data from their API to build any kind of really cool. As per their site,
they expect that developers create anything 'useful' and 'creative' that uses
their news data. Visit <http://cookbook.daylife.com> for more info. They also
have listed lot of cool sample ideas to work on(if you have run out of ideas).
So all you have to do is to develop any software (web app or desktop app or
app for anyother platform) that uses 'News' data from the Daylife API.

